# Relier un écran pas tout jeune à un Mini



## Hippocampe (9 Août 2005)

Bonjour à tous

QUelqu'un aurait-il une idée pour relier un écran datant de l'an 95 sur un Mac mini. Dans le forum consacré au Mini, on m'a suggéré de faire un saut par ici.
On m'a parlé d'un adaptateur ADC/VGA. Quid ?? Une idée du prix ??

Si quelqu'un pouvait de prodiguer quelques conseils, ils sont les bienvenus.


----------



## etudiant69 (9 Août 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous
> 
> QUelqu'un aurait-il une idée pour relier un écran datant de l'an 95 sur un Mac mini. Dans le forum consacré au Mini, on m'a suggéré de faire un saut par ici.
> On m'a parlé d'un adaptateur ADC/VGA. Quid ?? Une idée du prix ??
> ...


Ben c'est un écran apple ou non?


----------



## mfay (9 Août 2005)

Là, ce n'est pas facile.

Il te faut : "Adaptateur Ecran Vieux Max -> VGA"  puis "Adpatateur VGA -> ADC" (livré avec le Mini).

Un "adaptateur Ecran VGA -> Vieux Mac", on en voit encore des tas.
Un "adaptateur Ecran vieux Mac -> VGA", c'est extremement rare. (Il m'en reste un, livré avec ma 3dfx 1, mais je le garde).

Si tu as un énorme coup de bol, Essaye de voir magasin d'occasion spécifique Mac. Tu as très peu de chance d'en trouver un. Désolé. (En plus l'adaptateur doit changer selon la série d'écran, ce qui ne simplifie pas la tache).

Accessoirement, le Mac mini mérite au moins un 15"


----------



## Hippocampe (11 Août 2005)

Oui oui c'est un écran Apple.

Visiblement, il faut que j'oublie l'idée. En tout cas merci beaucoup Mfay pour l'info.
Juste une question, c'est quoi 3dfx 1 ?


----------



## mfay (11 Août 2005)

La 3DFX, c'est la première vrai carte 3D pour jouer. Elle avait deux prises VGA, une femelle et une male. Elle se branchait sur un port PCI, on branchait la sortie vidéo normale sur la 3dfx et on branchait ensuite l'écran sur la 3dfx.

La 3DFX ne faisait que rajouter des effets 3D sur la sortie vidéo. (Antialiasing, texture). Mais elle le faisait très bien. (Elle est bien dépassé aujourd'hui  ) 

TombRaider 1 était optimisé pour la 3dfx (même époque). ainsi que Quake 1, Unreal 1 

Maintenant les cartes vidéo font tout, la 2D et la 3D.


----------



## Hippocampe (12 Août 2005)

Merci pour l'info. Et un port PCI, quid ? (oui je suis inculte...). Si je comprends bien cette carte était en externe, c'est bien ça ?

Concernant l'adaptateur écran vieux Mac-> VGA, je vais quand même essayer de voir si y'a un moyen d'en récupérer un, mais bon...


----------



## Guido (12 Août 2005)

bon, deux trois remarques : 
1- le PCI est un port interne. Ne cherche pas, le Mini n'en a pas. C'est présent dans les powermac jurassic pas trop vieux, on peut dire les crétassé (grosso modo à partir de x300, x étant à remplacer par 5, 6, 7, 8 ou 9). Existe aussi sur les G, G4et G5, mais on sort du sujet du forum. 
2- il me semble que le mini a un port DVI et non ADC. Le ADC, c'est le DVI amélioré par Apple mais qui a été abandonné car les fabricants de cartes vidéos n'ont pas suivi (que Apple n'ait pas laissé développer cela pour les PC ou que les utilisateurs PC n'aient pas compris que c'était mieux d'avoir moins de câbles). Bref, tu t'en fous puisque tu a du DVI. Normalement, tu as un adaptateur DVI=>VGA (vendu avec le mini) qui te permet de brancher n'importe quel écran courant, (c'est à dire pas les vieux Apple ni les écrans ADC. 
3- Si ton écran est un vieux Mac (un Jurassic) il te faut en plus un adaptateur pour brancher un écran Apple sur un PC ou une carte à port VGA standard. C'est assez rare et a ne pas confondre avec celui-ci http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=4_48_308&products_id=89 (hors de prix, ne pas acheter là) qui fait l'inverse. 
4- Si ton écran n'est pas si vieux et que c'est un ADC (facile, il n'a qu'un câble, pas de cordon d'alimentation vu que elle passe par le même que les données vidéo et autres), il te faut un adaptateur DVI=>ADC http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=4_48_308&products_id=933 qui alimente ton écran ce que ne fera pas le port DVI. Attention, il me semble que les écrans ADC CRT 15' ne sont pas compatibles. Bon, normalement, vu la date de ton écran, ce n'est pas le cas, mais à tout hasard...


----------



## mfay (13 Août 2005)

Argh, exact, le mini c'est un DVI pas un ADC. Et l'adaptateur DVI/VGA est présent avec le MacMini.

L'écran date de 95. Donc il ne peut pas être ADC. C'est les vieilles prises Apple.


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Août 2005)

J'ai fait une petite recherche c'est du DB-15,
autant dire que c'est extrêmement exotique :mouais:


----------



## Hippocampe (14 Août 2005)

:mouais: oui, heu là je suis complètement paumée!!  
Récapitulons: le mini possède un adaptateur DVI-> VGA. OK
Guido tu dis qu'avec cet adaptateur, on ne peut brancher ni les vieux écrans Apple, ni les ADC. Un vieil écran possède donc une connectique VGA, c'est ça ? Enfin le mien ? ADC est plus ancien que VGA ?
Selon Etudiant69, mon écran possède une connectique DB-15, c'est ça ?
Concrètement, je fais quoi ??
Le schéma c'est (à partir du port DVI du mini) : DVI->VGA; VGA-> vieil écran (DB-15), c'est ça ??
Pitié, expliquez-moi!! :rose:


----------



## Guido (14 Août 2005)

L'adaptateur DVI=>VGA que tu as te permets d'utiliser les écrans VGA. L'ADC ne te concerne pas vu l'âge de ton écran. Tu as sans doute du DB 15 effectivement car c'était ce qu'avaient les Macs avant. Seulement, généralement, on cherche a utiliser un vieux Mac avec un écran de PC et donc un adaptateur qui permet de passer du DB15->VGA (voir le lien plus haut). Ce que tu veux faire est plus rare. il te faut un VGA->DB15, qui te permet de brancher un écran apple sur un PC ou une carte vidéo ayant une sortie VGA. Ton Mini peut sortir du VGA avec l'adaptateur DVI->VGA. 
En pièce jointe une copie d'écran avec divers pinouts courants. Tu pourras comparer avec ce qu'il y a sur ton écran. Ensuite, tu regardes ce que tu as en sortie de ton adaptateur DVI->VGA et tu verras ce qu'il te faut.


----------



## idtf (16 Août 2005)

Plutôt qu'un adaptateur, ca serait peut être plus simple (et moins cher) de trouver un vieil écran PC, pour à peu près le même résultat


----------



## mfay (16 Août 2005)

Et tu pourrais même trouver un bon 17" cathodique pas cher


----------



## Hippocampe (17 Août 2005)

Hum pourquoi pas...
Aurais-tu des idées à me suggérer ??:bebe:


----------



## mfay (17 Août 2005)

Il y a pas mal de boutiques d'occase. 
Il y a les poubelles des encombrants (  )
Il y a les petites annonces. 
Dans ton boulot, ils peuvent aussi se débarasser de vieux écrans.
Tu peux même en acheter un neuf pas trop cher.

 faut chercher quoi


----------



## JoeLaFrite (18 Août 2005)

Ouais, ben c'est juste pour dire que si vraiment tu tiens à utiliser ce vieil écran sur ton mini, y'a tout de même des solutions pour obtenir l'adaptateur qu'il te faut. D'abord, une petite précision : si Guido vise juste, tu as besoin d'un adaptateur DB15(f)->HD15(m) ("f" pour femelle et "m" pour male, DB15 pour mac et HD15 pour vga), mate donc la photo jointe pour t'en assurer.

  Une première alternative amusante et intelligente, s'il n'y avait d'autre choix, serait de :
- trouver un adaptateur HD15(f)->DB15(m) qui est plutôt courant, et coûte entre 15 et 30 ¤ neuf
- trouver un inverseur de genre HD15(f)->HD15(f) assez fréquent aussi, pour environ 10 ¤ neuf
- trouver un changeur de genre DB15(m)->DB15(m) qui je pense se trouve, sans doute dans la même gamme de prix
- tu devines aisément la suite, tout ça pour une cinquantaine d'euros maxi, c'est quand même pas donné, mais avoue que c'est malin 

 Une autre solution sympathique et gratifiante, c'est de faire ton propre adaptateur DIY. En effet, les deux types de connectiques ont le même nombre de broches, et sont relativement bien documentées. Enfin faut quand même trouver une vieille prise de chaque type, pis avoir un peu de matos, de patience, et surtout, ne pas se louper, sinon, spfflioutch l'écran! Bref, je sens bien que ça ne te branche pas trop

 Le meilleur pour la fin, figure toi qu'en cherchant si on pouvait trouver facilement un inverseur DB15 male, ben j'ai trouvé un adaptateur comme il faut, pour une somme plutôt modique, et c'est, par exemple, là :
http://www.abix.fr/xxdisplayproduct.asp?id=6&catalogid=446
Et encore, ça c'est pas le moins cher...

Alors?


----------



## Hippocampe (18 Août 2005)

Hou mais ça se décante !!
Tout d'abord merci Guido pour la pièce attachée (elle m'est bien utile).
Effectivement, mon écran a bien une connectique DB 15.

JoeLaFrite, tu es super!! Un Dieu en somme !

Comme ces histoires d'adaptateur "femelle" et "mâle" je suis un peu paumée.
Bon mais concrètement,  :rose: le côté avec les broches, c'est "mâle" ou "femelle" ? (comme tu l'auras compris, impossible de faire moi-même une quelconque connectique...  :bebe: )


----------



## Hippocampe (18 Août 2005)

Bon j'ai retrouvé le guide de mon vieil écran.
il est donc écrit : "Brochage du connecteur du cable du moniteur: connecteur de type D miniature à 15 broches"
C'est donc bien ça la connectique DB15 ?
Donc pour reprendre la photo de l'adaptateur que tu as envoyé avec ton post: le connecteur de droite, c'est ce qui va sur l'écran, celui de gauche c'est pour le VGA, qui va directement sur DVI-> VGA du Mac mini ??(bon je peux sembler d'une crétinerie sans nom mais comme je n'ai pas encore le Mini, et que je veux savoir pour cette histoire d'écran avant d'en faire l'acquisition, je n'ai pas l'adaptateur DVI->VGA sous les yeux   , donc je ne sais pas à quoi ça ressemble)
 :rose:  :rose:


----------



## JoeLaFrite (19 Août 2005)

Héhé, et ben, cette histoire de mâle/femelle est pourtant prévue pour être très intuitive : avec les broches (autrement dit les zizis) c'est mâle, et avec les trous (c'est à dire les minous) c'est femelle. Mais bon, c'est vrai qu'on aurait pu s'y gourer au premier abord...

Sinon, il me semble que c'est plutôt le truc de droite, le VGA, qui va sur l'adaptateur qui ira sur le mini, tandis que le truc de gauche, le DB15, va sur le moniteur. De toute façon, tu peux difficilement te gourer, c'est soit celui-ci, soit le cable inverse de celui-ci, qu'il tefaut.

Pour finir, je doit avouer que je suis plutôt d'accord avec mfay et idtf. Brancher un vieux moniteur sur un mini, c'est gâcher. M'enfin, si c'est provisoire...

Tchôw!


----------



## Hippocampe (19 Août 2005)

Oui je suis d'accord avec vous, c'est du gâchis, mais c'est juste le temps de mettre quelques sequins de coté pour acheter un écran classe  . Quand on est pas Crésus, il faut bien faire avec les moyens du bord.

Bon concernant cette histoire de mâle/femelle, j'en étais effectivement arrivée à la conclusion que ça devait être comme dans la nature !!  
En fait ce qui m'étonne, c'est l'appellation du cable DB15 femelle-> HD15 mâle (dans le lien que tu m'a envoyé. Comme ma connectique écran étant un DB15 femelle, je pensais justement qu'il fallait une connectique DB15 mâle (qui entre justement dans les petits "minous" du DB15 femelle).
Non ?


----------



## Hippocampe (19 Août 2005)

Ben non moi d'après ce que je vois sur la connectique écran, il me semble que le truc de gauche ne peut pas y entrer.

(Oh fait, c'est pas ton aniversaire aujourd'hui ??)


----------



## Hippocampe (20 Août 2005)

Bon, je crois que j'ai compris.  

JoeLaFrite:
Le connecteur que tu évoques (voir la photo) permet de brancher un écran Mac (DB15 f) sur un PC avec une connectique HD15 m.
C'est donc bien le connecteur de droite (qui un DB15 m) qui se branche sur l'écran.
MAIS il y a un problème. Si j'ai bien tout compris, le port VGA de l'adaptateur DVI->VGA du Mini est un HD15 femelle. Non ?
Donc problème, puisque le connecteur de gauche (sur la photo) est un port femelle.

Est-ce que vous pensez que c'est ça ? Par pitié, confirmez ou dites moi si je me trompe, c'est super important!!


----------



## Hippocampe (20 Août 2005)

Par ailleurs, les appellations de ces connecteurs est trompeuse, non ?


----------



## Hippocampe (20 Août 2005)

Bon allez, c'est promis après celui-là je vous enquiquine plus !
J'ai enfin trouvé !! Mon écran n'a pas une connectique DB15. J'ai vraiment passé un moment à chercher, à tourner le truc dans tous les sens, pour arriver à cette conclusion (bon et pour être vraiment sûre je suis allée faire un saut chez S....f, :mouais: arf !! Bah y sont juste à côté de chez moi)
Je ne sais pas si c'est du HB15, mais en tout cas c'est exactement la même chose (alors que le livret de l'écran de l'époque annonce une connectique DB15... incompréhensible, bref). Cad 15 broches sur 3 rangées (et non deux comme pour le DB15).
Et comme le port VGA de l'adaptateur DVI->VGA du Mini est un HB15 femelle... la soluce :
un HB15 (m)/HB15 (m). Tout simplement !! 

Voili voilou    

En tout cas merci pour tous vos posts qui ont été plus qu'éclairants pour moi !!


----------



## mfay (21 Août 2005)

Une des rares séries Apple en VGA ?

Au moins, dans ce cas, il n'y a aucun problème de connexion avec un Mac Mini  Tout est fourni.


----------



## Hippocampe (21 Août 2005)

Vi vi !!
Mais c'est très certainement parce que cet écran a été acheté avec un Performa 630 qui avait pour caractéristique de réunir une plateforme Mac  ET une platerforme PC. Ca fait très très longtemps que je ne l'ai pas utilisé, et j'ai surtout utilisé la plateforme Mac. En fait il y avait une touche qui permettais de faire, ben une sorte de switch entre les deux plateformes, et c'est peut-être la raison de la connectique VGA de l'écran, je ne sais pas.

Bref, ça arrange bien mes affaires !!


----------



## mfay (22 Août 2005)

Un performa 630 + carte PC, j'en ai un chez moi acheté d'occasion (mais à moitié démonté).


----------



## Hippocampe (23 Août 2005)

Vi c'est ça !
Ben je sais plus comment, mais a un moment donné l'ordi s'est retrouvé entre les mains d'un informaticien et après ça, le "switch" vers la plateforme PC est devenu impossible !? Je sais pas ce qu'il avait trifouillé. 
Bon mais de toute façon, mes premiers pas sur ordi remontaient à plus loin, et j'avais déjà goûté aux joies de faire des petits dessins (à l'époque je ne sais plus, c'était peut-être du Claris, mais j'étais bien trop jeune pour m'en souvenir...) sur Mac. La perf' était déjà en place     . Donc le côté PC m'a pas franchement manqué.


----------



## toro45 (29 Août 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas merci pour tous vos posts qui ont été plus qu'éclairants pour moi !!


Pour moi aussi : ayant eu la même idée qu'Hippocampe - pour les mêmes raisons financières :rose: - et disposant d'un Performa 6320 hors service mais dont le moniteur *Multiple Scan 15 Display* est en bon état, j'avais appris sur le groupe de news fcsm.materiel qu'il me faudrait un adaptateur DB 15. Restait à comprendre et à trouver&#8230;

 J'ai finalement déniché le câble idoine sur le site de Viking Direct pour 8,39 ¤ HT, alors j'en fais profiter ceux que cela pourrait intéresser. Voici le lien :
http://www.vikingdirect.fr/(zw42tabwv02bik2zf05mxyul)/catalogSku.aspx?id=21143&PR=Q49

Au cas où il changerait, la navigation dans le catalogue s'effectue comme suit :
Page d'Accueil > Périphériques informatiques > Périphériques informatiques > Partageurs, câbles et prises > CABLES & RALLONGES BELKIN : ECRANS, CLAVIER, SOURIS > *Câble écran VGA db 15 - M/M 2m
*
Bon, en réalité, il fait 1,80 m. Sur le blister, les indications m'ont plutôt inquiété, il est écrit : _Compatible PC. PC Monitor. Câble écran. Raccorde les ordinateurs compatibles PS/2 IBM aux moniteurs VGA. High Density DB15 Male/Male. _Je pensais à une erreur. Mais, dès le raccordement à l'adaptateur DVI/VGA du Mac Mini, l'écran s'est allumé et a été parfaitement opérationnel pour procéder à l'installation.  J'ai même pu récupérer le même fond d'écran que sur mon iMac. Tout cela bien sûr en jonglant, alternativement, avec un seul clavier pour les 2 bécanes (vive l'USB).

Ce qu'il ne faut pas faire, quand on est fauché !


----------

